# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  My Micro 3D in Action

## RedBMaster

Here is a time lapse of my M3D at work!

https://youtu.be/pvFsBhKaPJQ

----------


## RedBMaster

Here are some more prints in the order I printed them!


Fidget Cube:
https://youtu.be/u7vPrRQk1UU


Vertical Print Mega FAIL:
https://youtu.be/cbvNnWB3RpE


RC Tools:
https://youtu.be/7sr17dJKjq4

----------

